# Petit problème iPad 4



## iSylvain (8 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,Je viens d'acheter un iPad 4 , c,est géniale 


Par contre iTunes 11 bug sur mon Windaube... Impossible de fermer la page de présentation de l'iPad ou de voir des infos.
Et des fois j'ai pendant un fraction de secondes un trait de couleur quand en lance Siri sorte de bug graphiques très minimisé, sa vous arrives ?


----------

